# Southowld Town Council - Why there is a proposed



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Direct quote from an FOI enquiry

The Town Council is trying to prevent motorhomes parking on the seafront to the detriment of residents and other visitors. There is a caravan/camp site in town which they could use but some choose instead to park for up to a week on the road performing their ablutions in full view of adjacent houses and tipping their waste water in the gutters. The Town Council welcomes all visitors to town but would like them to respect the town and everyone else who is here. To a large degree, however, the Town Council is helpless as Waveney District Council and Suffolk County Council are the authorities with power to take action.

Mrs J L Hursell

Clerk of the Council

email: [email protected]


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its sad that the minority spoil it for the majority. If this is actually happening
then it is understandable. I don't mind them introducing overnight bans as long and daytime parking is still allowed.

peedee


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Southwold*

Lovely letter isn't It. I don't suppose a naked wash in the sink with the curtains / blinds open goes down well in Southwold, if that is what she means.

I doubt this lady has any evidence of what she claims, or that she can demonstrate a "detriment" to other visitors. As a past resident of Southwold who passed the seafront nearly every day for 30 years, the most I ever saw was 3/4 campers causing no offence or nuisance to anyone.

I suggest a convoy of about 40 motorhomes park on the front at North parade by way of a protest, that would certainly cause offence. Thats if anyone can be bothered to go to the stuck up kensington on sea the place has become. As I said before on another post. Glad I moved out, they are welcome to it.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it is great that the town clerk has come on here to explain the situation. Thank you. It is sad that everybody is banned because of the inconsiderate use of the few but I can see that people must be considerate and contribute to the community if they visit.

Is it possible though there is some exaggeration by the locals? I know in my village sometimes things get blown out of all proportion. 

Is there any way that you could give a few spaces and charge people for it and make some money? A limit on parking of 24 hours say and no return?

Is it possible that these people use shops etc in the locality and generate some income for the town? Clearly that is the thought in France and they generally are a pretty practical group of people. It would be great if everybody could live in harmony with a bit of give and take.

Would really value a dialogue with you on this forum if you are allowed because it seems to me that cooperation is needed. Thanks.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*southwold*

Hi Roamingsue, you appear to have the wrong end of the stick, the Town Clerk has NOTcome on here to explain, rather, the letter you see was reproduced by AndrewAndshirly as the result of a FOI enquiry. I doubt that Mrs Hurell would even know it was going to be published and she certainly has not given members a proper evidence backed explanaton and I am sadly certain that Southwold Town Council would not take part in any thread on this or any other forum. I suggest that motorhomes, even 60k ones are too downmarked for upmarket Southwold.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Southwold is a town where a beach hut can fetch £40,000, they don't want motorhomes at any cost, as far as they are concerned we are just gypsys.

Aldeburgh is similar but a bit more down market, a beach hut only fetches £30,000 there. :lol:

Olley


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Two points to clarify:

This post has now been superseeded by another of ours, whereby we canfirm a partial relaxation of the ban.

Secondly any FOI request is allowed to be published without the need of agreement of the thrid party (a public body). Its basically the gov'ts way of trying to be more open.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes I got he wrong end of the stick...  

I thought it was very surprised!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Southwold*

Hi Roamingsue, don't let Southwold put you off, there are plenty of places who welcome motorhomes!


----------

